# 7 string explorer build



## flickoflash (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2018)

If this winds up being half as cool as that SRV we're all in for a treat.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 13, 2018)

Neck tenon looks fantastic. Really nice looking guitar so far!


----------



## TedEH (Nov 13, 2018)

This has the potential to be a whole bunch of my favorite things rolled into one.


----------



## Defyantly (Nov 13, 2018)

Man of few words who lets his build speak! I love it! Definitely sub'd


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Defyantly (Nov 13, 2018)

You had me until the tail piece and the f-hole...., but to each their own. Still in it for the builds pr0n.


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## TedEH (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm on the fence about the tailpiece, but still excited to see where this goes.


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Nov 18, 2018)

in


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 18, 2018)

Added mahogany binding to give cap s inlaid

look


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 18, 2018)

Carved cap


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## electriceye (Nov 24, 2018)

Interesting build!! Are you getting enough clamping pressure from those clamps??


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 26, 2018)

electriceye said:


> Interesting build!! Are you getting enough clamping pressure from those clamps??






Yeah lok


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 26, 2018)

Before clean up did i mention semi hollow ?
Body weighing 2 pounds 5 ounces with maple back


----------



## failsafe (Nov 26, 2018)

What’s with all the filler?


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 1, 2018)

From my project ex tuned springs for resonants and a reverb


----------



## Bunkatronic (Dec 1, 2018)

whoa this looks crazy bud! Forgive my ignorance but what do the springs do? I've never seen that before. Will be really interested to see if it changes the sound!


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 1, 2018)

Bunkatronic said:


> whoa this looks crazy bud! Forgive my ignorance but what do the springs do? I've never seen that before. Will be really interested to see if it changes the sound!


The vibrate the whole guitar give a reverb to sound


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## odibrom (Dec 1, 2018)

That's spring reverb to a whole new level...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 2, 2018)

So you're _adding_ extra wolf notes that cannot possibly be dampened later? Dude, bold...!

I do like the rad-meets-classic design you've cooked up though.


----------



## pondman (Dec 2, 2018)

I've got an old Hayman guitar with the Vibra Sonic chamber and springs.


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 2, 2018)

Pikka Bird said:


> So you're _adding_ extra wolf notes that cannot possibly be dampened later? Dude, bold...!
> 
> I do like the rad-meets-classic design you've cooked up though.


I do have access if they become problematical


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 3, 2018)

7


----------



## TedEH (Dec 4, 2018)

That blue tape makes me wish for some kind of semi-transparent blue paint that still lets you see some figuring through it. 
Some day I will own a blue flamey looking explorer.


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 4, 2018)

TedEH said:


> That blue tape makes me wish for some kind of semi-transparent blue paint that still lets you see some figuring through it.
> Some day I will own a blue flamey looking explorer.



Wanting to do a rootbeer burst


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 4, 2018)

I was worried about the long tennon under the top but it worked out well


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 4, 2018)

I want to do some sort of engraved plate over this part


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 4, 2018)

flickoflash said:


> View attachment 65454


At first I thought you had also attached a resonator guitar dome to the thing XD


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 17, 2018)

1920s brooch n tortoise shell comb nearly fit perfectly


----------



## mguilherme87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Very creative, I cant wait to see this


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

this is quickly becoming the most rococo explorer i've seen in a long time


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Dec 21, 2018)

Making taller ring


----------



## flickoflash (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 23, 2018)

flickoflash said:


> View attachment 65839


Is that ridge there to line the tuners up straight? Brilliant.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't know what is happening here, it's kinda freaking me out. But I love it.


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## flickoflash (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## flickoflash (Jan 30, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2322783191079288&id=1230247580332860


----------



## flickoflash (Feb 6, 2019)

Having to go with a 24.5 scale length for tailpiece to fit correctly. I have the brazilan rosewood with vintage trapizoid inlays and will make a richlite with the es 335 double dash inlays in MOP reversed then decide which board to use.


----------



## Aliascent (Feb 6, 2019)

So this is a semi hollow 7 string explorer, with f holes and integrated string reverb, using a comb and a brooch for a tailpiece, in a 24.5 scale ?

It has to be the weirdest build I've ever seen, but also the most unique. Love it.


----------



## flickoflash (Feb 9, 2019)

The trussrod was built with a titanium rod and aluminium channel


----------



## flickoflash (Feb 9, 2019)

Tapered the fingerboard also had to add quartersawn 1/8 mahogany strips down sides of neck to widen the neck for binding


----------



## flickoflash (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## odibrom (Feb 10, 2019)

Looking good!...


----------



## flickoflash (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## flickoflash (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## flickoflash (May 3, 2019)




----------



## flickoflash (May 3, 2019)

Still need to bind fingerboard


----------



## Anquished (May 3, 2019)

This looks pretty cool!


----------



## flickoflash (May 22, 2019)

Waiting for this tailpiece had me on hold cause it longer then the other one so may require fingerboard moving more towards nut


----------

